# Another Boer goat I like....



## neener92 (Oct 7, 2011)

Here she is, I think she is adorable! She was born 2-6-11, what do you all think. They are asking $250.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know anything about Boers but she sure is pretty!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm new to goats, but if it was me and I had the money she would come home with me.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

Does she come with papers?  ABGA?? Then she is worth it, especially full-blood ABGA papers. Well, I say that and we spent 850 for our paint doe and she has no papers. 

I would like to know how old she is and what her weight is. Growth rate can be important when dealing with meat animals. But she seems nice to me. 

NO Fish TEATS!!!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 8, 2011)

Cute! She's a very pretty girl.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice goat and lucky calf in the avatar.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 8, 2011)

She is 88%, and it says at the top of the for sale page "All animals may be registered with ABGA". I asked about teat structure, waiting for a reply, I will have to ask about weight. By looking at the for sale page, I think she is a triplet. They said she is very friendly, I wasn't too worried about that, but it always helps! Her + Jackson = pretty little paint kids! Hehehe...birthday present to myself....I think so!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 9, 2011)

She's correctly teated, mom is too! They even sent a picture of her belly...what a CUTE belly!  They said she weighs between 60#-70# they guessed, they didn't have time to weigh her this evening. Should I get her?!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 9, 2011)

Correct teats!  I'd buy her.  I don't know what your local market is like, that would be a good price here.


----------



## RPC (Oct 9, 2011)

I personally like everything about her except for her length of body. Not to say that as she grows she may get longer but as of now that is the only thing I see wrong with her by the pictures. Also is $250 a good price where you are for a percentage doe? I know if she had great bloodlines and I had the money I would say go for it around here but unless you are buying a show doe $250 is a tad high where I live.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 10, 2011)

I think she is worth the 250,  She may be a little short in the loin, but that is something you can breed into the next generation with a longer buck.  she seems like she has a lot of positive things going for her. And the fact that she is ABGA helps a lot. Good luck onyour purchase.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 10, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I think she is worth the 250,  She may be a little short in the loin, but that is something you can breed into the next generation with a longer buck.  she seems like she has a lot of positive things going for her. And the fact that she is ABGA helps a lot. Good luck onyour purchase.


Would it be worth it to pay $15 extra to get her registered if my buck isn't registered? Now to talk the parents into letting me get her for that price!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 10, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be worth it, if you are thinking of getting any registered bucks in the next few years. Or for some reason you need to sell her in the next 3 to 5 years, you would get more money for her if she is registered.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 10, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> Would it be worth it to pay $15 extra to get her registered if my buck isn't registered? Now to talk the parents into letting me get her for that price!


Yes absolutely! $15 is nothing and greatly increases her value if you sell her in future or you get a registered buck and can sell registered kids. 

I am currently looking at a buck trying to decide if I bought him would I pay the $175 extra for him with papers. I'd pay $15 extra without batting an eye.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am setting up a date to go look at her and hopefully get her!!!


----------



## austintgraf (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck  she is pretty though I like a little more size to my boers she may grow into her own though


----------



## neener92 (Oct 13, 2011)

We are going Sunday! Should I have them scrapie tag her or does it matter?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 14, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> We are going Sunday! Should I have them scrapie tag her or does it matter?


She should be tattooed to go with her paperwork. You don't need a scrappie if she is tattooed and registered.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> neener92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is, IF the breeders have their tattoo as their scrapie id also.

Believe it or not, some folks don't.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, interesting Roll, I never heard of this.  Sometimes my husband takes care of stuff like this and I overlook some important information. If we sell an animal that is papered, and we don't sell the papers with it, We just put our scrappie tag on it, even if it was born on another farm.  I will have to look into this more. We have never asked a seller to scrappie tag a registered animal that has a tattoo, but we do always check that they are tattooed. 
thanks Roll.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 14, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So she should either be scrappied or tattooed? Sorry for the questions I haven't really looked into scrappie tags and tattooing or even registered animals either. None of our animals on the farm are registered.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 16, 2011)

Well....today is the day!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

Wishing you luck.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 16, 2011)

I got her! She is awesome! Her mother is huge, and she is huge, thick and all! I personally think she looks awesome, and may even end up selling Gabrielle and keeping does from this girl! I kinda sneaked the price around dad....oopsies, but if he would share some of the love he has for the cow with the goats we wouldn't have a problem...and it is my birthday money....anywayy!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 16, 2011)

Not to say I condone sneaking... but lord knows I had to do my fair share of it when I was at home with my momma LOL
Oh the stories I could tell...  
So happy you are happy with her!  I had a boer itch for the past week and have been scouring the classifieds, but I think I will settle for you getting one and enjoy my Lamanchas 
Congrats!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats!  I have done a fair bit of fudging with prices too at times, don't worry about it, it's your money after all.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 17, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I got her! She is awesome! Her mother is huge, and she is huge, thick and all! I personally think she looks awesome, and may even end up selling Gabrielle and keeping does from this girl! I kinda sneaked the price around dad....oopsies, but if he would share some of the love he has for the cow with the goats we wouldn't have a problem...and it is my birthday money....anywayy!


Thats great, I hope for your continued success.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 17, 2011)

Well normally I would never do that, but I really wanted her and I should be able to get my money back when she has kids....I'm already excited for that! I am thinkin' she was well worth it though! Very sweet and beautiful girl.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention, she lays her tail back like I LOVE! She is the prettiest softest goat I've ever seen. I can't say enough about her. I wanted to get one of her sisters, they were trads but build very nice (I thought). I LOVE her....she just needs a name now, I was thinkin' GiGi or Farah Faith. I don't know, I'm awful with figuring out names....but it's my favorite part.


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 19, 2011)

Good luck with naming her. 

I like to give creative names but if I'm too slow deciding DH will name the critters something silly.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

What is this scrappie of which you speak? Is it local? I've never heard of it around here & most people don't put scrappie free herd on their site or anything.... 


Pretty goat, btw


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> What is this scrappie of which you speak? Is it local? I've never heard of it around here & most people don't put scrappie free herd on their site or anything....
> 
> 
> Pretty goat, btw


As far as I know it is a national law and all animals sold off your farm must bare a scrappie tag *OR * tattoo with papers of registration from an association, If they were born on your farm you would be responsible for doing this, but if you purchased them, then they should come with identification from the breeder. 

Animals are not suppose to cross state lines with out this and a health certificates. 

You can't take them to a stock yard sale with out identification. Although our stock yard will scrapie tag them for you. and take your information, if an investigation ever occured then it would be your responsibility to have a paper trail on the animal.  

When selling animals from your farm you should have records of animals sold and their scrappie tage or identification numbers and their history (where you got them if they weren't born on your farm).   

It isn't very well regulated so a lot of people don't do it.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

So does it only matter if your animals are crossing state lines? Scrappie is a pretty obvious disease it doesn't lurk like CAE right?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> So does it only matter if your animals are crossing state lines? Scrappie is a pretty obvious disease it doesn't lurk like CAE right?


We aren't referring to a disease we are referring to a form of identification, called a scrappie tag.  It is a system put in place to track where animals have been born.  You get the tags from your extension office. each farm producing livestock should have their own box of scrappie tags and those numbers are registered under your name.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 20, 2011)

** Scrappie is a spongiform encephalopathy found in Sheep. It is not normally found in goats. However the USDA has determined that since it is POSSIBLE, however improbable, that goats can catch Scrappie that they, too, will be monitored for Scrappie.
This is a MANDATORY program where all sheep and goats must be traceable back to their farm of origin. If your goats are registered with a recognized goat registry and carry the required tattoos of that registry, they are not required to be tagged (except in a few states, where tags are required no matter what). Terminal goats are not required to be tagged (goats going to slaughter). All other goats are required to be tagged if they are transported anywhere. In other words, if you sell an unregistered goat to someone for breeding or pet stock, it must have a tag. If you sell a registered goat to someone for breeding or pet stock it must have a legible tattoo.
See website for all information about the Scrappie program:
http://www.aphis.usda.gov

Found what I was looking for. So I don't have to worry because all my goats are registered & their farm of origin is right in their name.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20K, the name of the program is the disease (scrappie) which it was designed to track / contain.

T*S, your goats should have the tattoos that are listed on their registrations in their ears.  
If they do you are fine.  
Some people list the tats on the paperwork, but don't put them in the goat's ears.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

I knew it was a disease, for some reason I was confussed by her question and didn't realize she understood  the tag part and moved onto a discussion about the disease. I am still working on my coffee.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 20, 2011)

They gave me a scrappie tag rather than tattooing her, is there a problem with that? When gettin scrappies for my herd, do they cost anything, or can I buy some tags at the local feed store and just put #'s on them? What is the difference in scrappies and just regular tags with numbers on them (would those work).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> They gave me a scrappie tag rather than tattooing her, is there a problem with that? When gettin scrappies for my herd, do they cost anything, or can I buy some tags at the local feed store and just put #'s on them? What is the difference in scrappies and just regular tags with numbers on them (would those work).


As far as I know when sold with papers they are suppose to be tattooed by the breeding farm.  I don't beleive the scrappie tag is a substitute.   

Scrappie tage are goverment issued, you sign up for them, we were at first given some, but they were the little metal onse and we prefer the plastic onse, They charge for the plastic onse. I think. But anyway it is a goverment thing you can't get them at the feed store. 

The little plastic tags from the feed store are only for individual farm use and for a farmer keeping up with their own animals and offspring. It doesn't due anyone else any good. some big farms use the scrappie tag as a form of ID to keep up with their offspring, instead of buying tags from the feed store and then having to scrappie tag them before selling them. It saves money, but the scrappie tags can be harder to read. I know of three types of scrappie tags that you can purchase for our farm, the little metal onse are the cheapest(or free) you clamp them on, or you can get the little narrow plastic onse(harder to read) but don't infect the ear as easily or their is a nicer medium sized ear tag that they sell and are more expensive and easier to read. 

We use tags from the feed store to keep up  with individual animals, we can read them well from a distance, Then we tattoo them if they are being sold as registered or scrappie tag them if they are sold as commercial. the only time an animal born on you farm does not have to bare one form or the other is if you are taking it right to a butcher. If you sell it to someone who is going to feed it out and then butcher it, then it needs a scrappie tag. 


This goat has 3 tags, The orange tag is a blank tag we got from the feed store and has the does information and date of birth on it, for our own records, The little white tag sticking out from under the orange tag is a scrappie tag issued to us for our farm, The other ear has a light green tag with the number 107 on it and this was the tag the fair put on him at the time of weigh-in.  He is not tattooed, since he will be terminal after the fair. 








He has one of the better quality USDA scrappie tags in his ear, and because he was also registered he is tattooed in both ears. This farmer uses the Scrappie tag to help him keep up with his kids and remember who is who with out having to always read the tattoos. And having to buy any addtional tags.  






Edited: Oh, I lied, the first buck is also tattooed by the fair as a perminant identifaction to keep people from cheating. I have always meant to ask them what do they do if I tattoo an animal that I am going to register and then decide to take it to the fair for the market show, what do they do about him/her already being tattooed?  Only so much room.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 20, 2011)

So can she not be registered since she isn't tattooed? What do the tattoos look like on the ears, do you have a picture? I tried googling tattooed goats but it only shows tattoos OF goats. :/ I remember back when I sold two lambs at market they had to sell them together since they weren't scrappied. How hard is it to get these tags, and is there anything you have to do the get them such as blood tests or something of that nature?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 20, 2011)

Just call your state USDA office. It is very simple. I called and got a farm ID that I can tattoo in goats ears that aren't registered. If they are registered, then their registration ID is fine. I could have gotten the tags too but since I already have to tattoo, felt that would be easier.

If the goats are registerable, then they should already be tattooed by the original owner and you given a regisitration and sales receipt if they are already registered or an application for registration if not.

Tattooes are numbers and letters. For me, the left ear will always be tattooed SFI and the right ear will be the animal ID like B1. This year for dairy goats, the letter to use is "B" so all the goat id's start with B. Then you number the kids as they are born. The first one born for the year would be B1, the second one born would be B2, etc. I went from B1 to B27 this year. Next year will be fewer.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 20, 2011)

Scrapie tags are issued by the states, not the feds.  You contact your state Ag office and they register your farm with an ID number.  Then you get tags with this ID number and an individual animal number (01, 02, 03 and so forth).  You can order tags with your scrapie ID number on them if you don't like the issued ones, they have to be tamper proof. 

Kentucky gave us white plastic tags and the tagging gun.  They are always telling us "the tags are free.......for now"   I suspect they will charge for them eventually.  

As far as registries, some require a tattoo or a microchip, others the tag is sufficient.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 20, 2011)

I guess I messed up not having them tattoo her. I'm very new to all the registering and tattooing and all that stuff.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Oct 20, 2011)

Yah, I have lamanchas and get to tattoo the tail web next year... Wahoo :/
I know the breeder is supposed to tattoo them, but in this case, since she wasn't tattood, I beleive you can just look at her papers and it will say what her tattoo number is and you can have it done or do it yourself.  I think... not sure since she is a boer.  I know dairy goat papers say what the tattoo number is.  It even tells you what left side and right side should be.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

neener92 said:
			
		

> I guess I messed up not having them tattoo her. I'm very new to all the registering and tattooing and all that stuff.


You weren't planning on showing her and you aren't planning on selling her any time soon, So just get her paperwork done and that way you can use her paperwork for any future offspring to register them, If you go to sell a registered kid from your farm you will need tattoo equipment.  It may be a problem if you decide to sell the doe as a registered animal with no tattoo.   I am pretty sure that ABGA, technically requires them to be tattooed, but not 100 % positive if there are other methods they accept.  I know when we went to a couple smaller open shows for boer goats, they had to be tattooed and they did check it with the paperwork.  Every ABGA registered animal we have ever purchased has been tattooed by the breeder. 


She is a great doe and I am sure you will be happy with her. I wouldn't get too worried about it. 


.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 20, 2011)

DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Yah, I have lamanchas and get to tattoo the tail web next year... Wahoo :/
> I know the breeder is supposed to tattoo them, but in this case, since she wasn't tattood, I beleive you can just look at her papers and it will say what her tattoo number is and you can have it done or do it yourself.  I think... not sure since she is a boer.  I know dairy goat papers say what the tattoo number is.  It even tells you what left side and right side should be.


yes, that is correct the paperwork will say it.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 20, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> DKRabbitry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, I could tattoo her myself? If I ever need to tattoo kids I'll tattoo her. For now I won't worry about it and just tag her.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 20, 2011)

For the purpose of the scrappie program, either the tat OR the tag needs to be present.  Either or both, so long as one / both match what the papers say.

If they gave you the tag, and you put it in her ear, and the tag no. matches her registration, you're fine.

On her paperwork, did they list *just* a tag, or both tag and tat, or just the tat?


----------



## Queen Mum (Oct 20, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> ** Scrappie is a spongiform encephalopathy found in Sheep. It is not normally found in goats. However the USDA has determined that since it is POSSIBLE, however improbable, that goats can catch Scrappie that they, too, will be monitored for Scrappie.
> This is a MANDATORY program where all sheep and goats must be traceable back to their farm of origin. If your goats are registered with a recognized goat registry and carry the required tattoos of that registry, they are not required to be tagged (except in a few states, where tags are required no matter what). Terminal goats are not required to be tagged (goats going to slaughter). All other goats are required to be tagged if they are transported anywhere. In other words, if you sell an unregistered goat to someone for breeding or pet stock, it must have a tag. If you sell a registered goat to someone for breeding or pet stock it must have a legible tattoo.
> See website for all information about the Scrappie program:
> http://www.aphis.usda.gov
> ...


Goats can get scrappie and Most states are very firm about scrappie prevention.  It is a disease.  It is a serious disease.  However,  very few cases have ever been identified in goats.  

If your animal is microchipped or tattooed AND your herd is registered with your state in the scrappie prevention program it does NOT need a scrappie tag.  Just a scrappie number for your herd.  When bought or sold, you need to report to the buyer/seller the number.  And keep accurate records.  

I learned all about it when I moved from Washington to Texas.  

Some people see it as oovernment interference.  I see it as good herd management.  If you know where your animal came from and you know the herd owner keeps good records, you can always trace things back to the source.  When you see an animal you really want, you tend to get blind to the little picky details.    Those picky details can save your hiney!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 20, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> For the purpose of the scrappie program, either the tat OR the tag needs to be present.  Either or both, so long as one / both match what the papers say.
> 
> If they gave you the tag, and you put it in her ear, and the tag no. matches her registration, you're fine.
> 
> On her paperwork, did they list *just* a tag, or both tag and tat, or just the tat?


They had to send papers in to get her papers, they said they used to get and keep all the kids papers but people started to not care if they had papers. So, now they just send in for papers as they need them. How much does it normally cost to get the papers? Here is a link to the website http://southrivergoats.com/ , 20 kids have you heard about them or got goats from them before. They seemed like very good people and they brought out a big three ring binder full of records of their registered animals info.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 21, 2011)

They would just be down the road from us, but I can't say that they seem familiar, If they had children they would show at our county fair.  I have looked at the website before, but even if they had the best genetics in the area my husband would insist we drive atleast a couple states away to purchase animals. Just the way he is.


----------



## neener92 (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't think they had any children but I could be wrong, all we talked about was goats.  They had some very nice looking goats! I compared Jackson and Gabrielle to some of there goats (size wise), Jackson was tall compared to their bucks and Gabrielle was kinda short but long. I would love to drive a few states away, I could get a dapple if I did that! But I'm hoping since Jackson has a small tan spot on his size that he may give me some dapples or spots out of my new little girl!


----------

